# Pork?



## DarkRose (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone feed raw pork? what cuts and types do you feed, what to avoid?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I do!!!

I feed pork picnic, tongue and heart. Also if I can get anything on sale. :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed pork shoulder roast, it is boneless and I cut it into large chunks for the dogs. Also, pork ribs like babybacks are great for a rec. chew with some meat on it.
Picnic roast with the big bone in the middle is a good one.
Ones to avoid are pork chops that have the really sharp edged bone like the T-bone.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Our co-op has these awesome boneless pork ribs I get for the guys.
Apparently they are awesome in the crockpot as well.
I might try them on the grill this weekend.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We feed a lot of pork. One of our main sources. Pork should and butt roasts, ribs, liver and kidneys on a regular basis.

I'm not a fan of the pork neck bones. Way too boney and not a lot of meat. I feel that there are better things to buy at a similar cost.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> We feed a lot of pork. One of our main sources. Pork should and butt roasts, ribs, liver and kidneys on a regular basis.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the pork neck bones. Way too boney and not a lot of meat. I feel that there are better things to buy at a similar cost.


i agree on the pork necks, unless you have a butcher willing to cut them a certain way....otherwise, all angles and such.

pork, though...so rich in b vitamins and zinc and all kinds of goodies...nice fat content....ribs, butts, shoulders, sirloin steaks on sale....

summer is a great time to stock up on pork...


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

Does pork count as a red meat, like beef?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Animal Quackers said:


> Does pork count as a red meat, like beef?


Yes'um...it does. :smile:


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

I thought so! My guys each had a big, meaty center cut chop this AM for breakfast (some of my 53# SCORED freezer burned meat!) and thought it was Yum-Yum-YUMMY!

By the way Harrkim, keep posting on freecycle and craigslist for freezer burned meat. We scored about 20 pounds last night, and will be picking up what sounds like another batch of over 50# on Saturday. We are not going to have to go shopping for a month!


----------



## DarkRose (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought pork was a white meat? Does anyone remember those commercials from like 5-10 years ago that said 'pork, the other white meat'? lol I know its just a commercial but I always thought it was white meat because of that


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Not really, I believe this was discussed back some time ago. You are really going to get the red meat benefit from feeding true red meat, "beef its whats for dinner" Its always helpful, as I find myself doing this, to go back through the raw feeding threads and read through them.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Animal Quackers said:


> I thought so! My guys each had a big, meaty center cut chop this AM for breakfast (some of my 53# SCORED freezer burned meat!) and thought it was Yum-Yum-YUMMY!
> 
> By the way Harrkim, keep posting on freecycle and craigslist for freezer burned meat. We scored about 20 pounds last night, and will be picking up what sounds like another batch of over 50# on Saturday. We are not going to have to go shopping for a month!


I'm jealous. I posted an ad on Craigslist and am getting a whopping 7 pounds of freezer burned meat. LOL 

Oh well, better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> I posted an ad on Craigslist...


Try freecycle! I have had MUCH more success there...


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I've read about pork causing Aujeszky's disease and trichinellosis. How high is the risk and will freezing take care of it?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I feed Country Style Pork Ribs (bone-in & boneless), Pork Necks (sometimes, but much to boney for my liking) and Boneless Pork Chops (sometimes... was a little to rich for Harleigh and she got an upset stomach).

I found some Pork Tongue at the store and if I'm brave enough (Ick!) I'll probably pick that up. 

We feed a lot of Chicken and Pork here... She's just getting over her bout of tummy issues, so we're just doing Chicken for a couple days. She loves her Pork though :biggrin:

Thanks for the idea of freecycle. I posted on Craigslist, but never got much responses. :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

schtuffy said:


> I've read about pork causing Aujeszky's disease and trichinellosis. How high is the risk and will freezing take care of it?


If you live in the US and buy from human food places, the risk is as near zero as you can get. If you buy from farmers, the risk goes up just a tiny little bit. Yes freezing will take care of both of these. Neither Trich nor Aujesky's exist in the US domestic pig population but MAY be present in feral pigs.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Iz dont tink dat old man Farel got no pigs. Ifn he do, mutt wooda done got hisin one.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> If you live in the US and buy from human food places, the risk is as near zero as you can get. If you buy from farmers, the risk goes up just a tiny little bit. Yes freezing will take care of both of these. Neither Trich nor Aujesky's exist in the US domestic pig population but MAY be present in feral pigs.


How long should you freeze the pork to eliminate the risk?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine love love love pork ribs. The ones we get have tones of meat, so its a good balance of meat and bone.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

Jake only gets pork ribs, and pig liver... for some reason he just won't eat any other pork raw!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

My boys and girls LOOOVE pork!!

Kidney(a HUGE favorite with the cats...the dogs like it ok..but the girls go CRAZY over it!:thumb:,) picnic roast, pork ribs, and ANY other cuts that I can get my hands on and they can get their mouth around!:biggrin: I must also say that with my Mum's cat(who is/was CRAZZZY picky) pork is his all time favorite protein!!:thumb:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We feed a lot of it when we can find it cheap, usually pork ribs are the cheapest we find, and once in a while we grab some picnics and shoulder roasts, he seems to like it but we always suffer his gas after a few days of pork!

Pigs feet are an amazing toothbrush.


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

mine get,pork ribs,heart,liver,tails and trotters.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

The Cockers get a lot of pork shoulder since it tends to go on sale a lot for cheap. Giving them a big hunk with the skin on provides a great work-out . They also get pork kidney, pork liver, and pork tails. For a little while they were getting old pork chops from my dad, too .


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I would freeze for 3 or 4 weeks just to be safe if I lived in a country where pork isn't always inspected closely.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I would freeze for 3 or 4 weeks just to be safe if I lived in a country where pork isn't always inspected closely.


So do you worry about freezing pork from here at all? I know I asked the "does all meat need to go through the freezer" question a week or so ago but didn't get specific about pork.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

No I don't. I sometimes go to the grocery store, buy Boston Butt pork roast and feed it that evening. Remember that most all meat you get in the grocery store has already been frozen.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

in regards to pork meat, I have just started duke on pork, and so far have just bought a couple of leg roasts, and cut all the meat up into meal sized chunks and thrown the bone out (giving him chicken frames in the morning, to up the bone content per day). but this still isnt very cheap (was on "special" for about $3 a pound).

i can, however, get pork heart for about half that price - is this still considered the same as the rest of the pork meat? should i just feed him the pork heart? those roasts at $3 a pound were the cheapest i've seen pork in a LONG time, so would be much more cost effective to feed heart. and being heart, do i need to feed less because it is richer, like beef heart?

thanks in advance


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> in regards to pork meat, I have just started duke on pork, and so far have just bought a couple of leg roasts, and cut all the meat up into meal sized chunks and thrown the bone out (giving him chicken frames in the morning, to up the bone content per day). but this still isnt very cheap (was on "special" for about $3 a pound).
> 
> i can, however, get pork heart for about half that price - is this still considered the same as the rest of the pork meat? should i just feed him the pork heart? those roasts at $3 a pound were the cheapest i've seen pork in a LONG time, so would be much more cost effective to feed heart. and being heart, do i need to feed less because it is richer, like beef heart?
> 
> thanks in advance


it's pork, but it's richer than other muscles.....you can feed pork heart and your dogs will do fine.

we get our pork shoulders from costco. we buy the whole thing and i think the price is 2.29? or it was, until our co op got us restaurant grade pork from one of our suppliers.....

when i run out, it'll be back to costco or my grocery store for sales.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My dogs do good with butt or shoulder and picnic pork. Not too good with pork bones with too much fat.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine loves pork too, one of her favourites. At the moment I have baby back ribs and country style ribs in the fridge for her dining delight.
I often feed it to her without freezing and thats going on 2 years or so now (I think). I think that there isn't really much concern anymore in the US about that bug beginning with 'T' in the commercial pork market in this country. If I could get wild pork though, I'd most certainly freeze it first, but I'm not that lucky.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Pork has been really expensive here, except for ground which I sometimes feed. Sometimes I find loin centre chops on sale, maybe some other boneless. I also feed a lot of ground beef (which is still close to $3/lb). Wish there was a co-op here or that Canada wasn't so damn expensive for everything.


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

I was actually going to post a thread about pork today, so how convenient one was already started! Well I guess my question is... Is there a certain part of the pig that would be better for little dogs? I am about ready to introduce pork into Bindi's diet (she's been on chicken and turkey so far & doing great!) but I'm really unfamiliar with pork... I think I've only ever bought pork chops, so.... Any recommended cuts of 
pork for a 13 lb dog??


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Bindi said:


> I was actually going to post a thread about pork today, so how convenient one was already started! Well I guess my question is... Is there a certain part of the pig that would be better for little dogs? I am about ready to introduce pork into Bindi's diet (she's been on chicken and turkey so far & doing great!) but I'm really unfamiliar with pork... I think I've only ever bought pork chops, so.... Any recommended cuts of
> pork for a 13 lb dog??


For my 12lb Doxie, the perfect cut is "pork loin riblets".

They look like this:









I buy them by the 40lb case for about 89 cents per pound. They have the perfect ratio of meat to bone, in my opinion.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

for my 18-20 pug depending on the day and the scale LOL, he eats every cut there is.
loves bbq ribs. he eats them. baby backs for him tend to be harder and a little bit shorter. i prefer the ribs with meat and bone on them.....seems to be a softer bone.

butt, shoulder, loin if i drop it on the floor, and any other cut is fine.


----------

